# permission denied to run nnn



## notarobot (Dec 23, 2020)

I installed nnn file manager with `pkg install` but when I try to run it from terminal, it gives me "7313: Permission denied". The user is in wheel group. I can run all the default programs and the ones I've installed myself.

`groups`:

```
notarobot wheel video
```

`ls -lo /usr/local/bin/nnn`:

```
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  - 103056 Dec 17 11:05 /usr/local/bin/nnn
```


----------

